# Pen mill sharpening



## Paul in OKC (Dec 8, 2006)

Just thought I would show my set up that I use to sharpen y'alls (and mine) pen mills on. Able to get all edges true and even on this baby.
















BTW, Troy this one is yours.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 8, 2006)

Paul did twice a super job sharpening my pen mills and some drill bits - I can only highly recommend him!! Why would I have to learn this art, if someone like Paul is around to do it perfectly for us.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks, Rudy. I do not discourage folks from sharpening themselves, just after a few hand sharpenings, you may want to make sure all the edges are 'true' as a base to restart with.


----------



## gerryr (Dec 13, 2006)

I have four pen mills, 2 small and 2 large.  My theory is that when one set just won't work anymore, even with honing, I will send that pair to Paul for him to sharpen while I start using the other set.  In reality, I don't seem to get that done and end up sending all of them at once.  He does a super job and they come back razor sharp.  The first time I had him do it, I promptly cut myself on one taking the tape off.[:0]


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 13, 2006)

Ron,
  I got my Mills back today. They are great. Fast service and they are better than new, what more could a guy ask for?

Thank you,


----------



## redbulldog (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank you Paul:
The pen mills are super sharp, just have to be careful or I will mill to much from the blank and the tube will suffer. I highly recommend Pauls service!


----------



## Papabear (Jan 4, 2007)

yep, I couldn't agree more.  After Paul gets ahold of them they actually WORK instead of just being pieces of junk!


----------

